# Hilfe, habe mein Windows-Passwort vergessen



## Ivoo (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

  Ich habe ein riesen Problem! 
 Ich habe mein Windows-Passwort vergessen, aber hab da super wichtige Daten drauf. Mein Informatiklehrer hat mal gesagt, dass man die zurückrechnen könnte.
  Kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert? 
  Habe Windows XP Pro.

  Bitte um dringende Hilfe


----------



## Night Vision Worker (25. November 2004)

Easy!

entweder suchst du dir eins der folgenden Programme:

1) iOpus Passwort Decoder XP 4.01
2) PantsOff! 2.0.3
3) Passware Password Recovery Kit v5.0


oder:



> System NORMAL hochfahren, STRG und ALT drücken und gedrückt lassen und dann zweimal hintereinander ENTF drücken, dann bekommt man ein kleines Fensterchen, in welches man als Benutzernamen "Administrator" einträgt - und falls bereits festgelegt - darunter noch das Kennwort. Enter drücken, fertig.



Ansonsten findest du hier eine hilfreiche Anleitung wie du mit einer Linux-Boot-CD die Passwörter deiner Accounts löschen kannst: 

Guckst du hier: http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
und hier: http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm

Aber GENAU durchlesen! =)


----------



## Ivoo (25. November 2004)

Hey Danke
 War mir ne große Hilfe

 Hast du auch eine Ahnung wie man das Passwort selber zurückrechnen kann? Würd mich jez mal so interessieren. Mein Lehrer meinte irgendwas mit sonem algorithmus!?

 Ivo


----------



## Night Vision Worker (26. November 2004)

Freut micht, dass es dir geholfen hat!

Wie man das PWD zurückrechnet weiß ich nicht, aber Onkel google weiß es bestimmt! ..und wenns um Algorithmen geht musst du die Programmierer hier aufsuchen!


----------



## funnytommy (28. November 2004)

Warum zurückrechnen warum nicht einfac ein neues definieren und das alte überschreiben lassen
Probiers mal mit dem CIA-Commander, mit dem im Dos booten und dann das Passwort einfach überschreiben


----------



## F_P_aus_K (28. November 2004)

Wenn das wirklich so einfach geht, was ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert habe, wo bleibt denn da noch die Sicherheit Oder werden die Daten für den jeiweiligen Benuzer unlesbar?


----------



## funnytommy (28. November 2004)

Also der CIA-Commander funktioniert folgerndermaßen:
Startdiskette erstellen, einschieben, pc neu starten, pc lädt den CIA-Commander (Dos-Prog) man wählt das laufwerk dann den Installationsordern z.b.: C:\Windos\ und dann erscheinen auf dem Bildschrim die Benutzerkonten und es wird angezeigt ob das Konto passwortgeschützt ist, dann wählt man das Passwortgeschützte Konto aus und wählt "Passwort überschreiben" und dann gibt man einfach ein neues Passwort ein, startet den pc neu und kann sich mit dem geänderten passwort anmelden, nichts wird geändert nur das Passwort!

mfg tom


----------



## Ivoo (29. November 2004)

@tommy: Nicht schlecht Das geht ja einfach. Aber mal auf meine wirkliche Frage zurückzukommen: Kann man das Passwort auch ohne irgendwein Programm herausbekommen?

 Gruß Ivo


----------



## xCondoRx (30. November 2004)

Durch ausprobieren .. Ansonsten nein!


----------



## funnytommy (30. November 2004)

Hast du gemeint du setzt dich mit deinem Taschenrechner hin und rechnest nach einem Schema die Passowrt Hashes wieder zurück So einfach ists dann hald auch nicht, und wenn das ausrechnen so einfach wäre dann könnte man da gleich ein Programm schreiben! Solche Programme gibts ja auch aber die gehen nach der Brute Force Methode, d. h. sie probieren alles durch...da kann man leider nicht durch logische Rechenoperationen draufkommen...leider...nein nicht leider sondern Gott sie Dank!


----------

